# Eheim or JBL



## Marco_Carvalho (11 Mar 2017)

Hello, for a new planted tank, 325liters / 85g with 130cm / +- 4 feet lenght. What is better: 

Eheim professionel 4+ 600 / 1250l/h around 200Euros or

JBL Cristalprofi e1501 / 1400l/h around 130Euros?

Do you guys think one is enough?

Thanks


----------



## tadabis (11 Mar 2017)

I would go for Eheim 2178 for this tank or 2x Jbl.


----------



## Fran (11 Mar 2017)

Personally, I prefer the JBL filter. It is very reliable and quiet in my opinion. The last Eheim I had which I think was a 350 model was impossible to prime. A friend of mine had an Eheim a few years ago which you could connect to a laptop and programme different flow rates. It was greatly over engineered and gimmicky. Just my opinion. Cheers.


----------



## Zeus. (11 Mar 2017)

Fluval FX6 

Sent from Mountolympus via neural interface


----------



## DavidW (11 Mar 2017)

I like the JBL filters, I've had a e1501 and only got good things to say about it. I've also got a Eheim ecco pro 200 which is nicely designed and works well but am a bit disappointed with the noise, it's not really noisy but it's louder than I was expecting and louder than the old Aqua One Aquis it replaced. Also no primer or easy way to get trapped air out.


----------



## Skiper (12 Mar 2017)

I chose 2 x 1500e JBL for my upcoming 330lt planted tank. I think they 're both well made filters from reputable companies but the price of the JBL is much better than Eheim and the amount saved can be spent for something else.


----------

